
Amazon's S3, pay by the byte storage.  - wbornor
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sc_fe_l_2/103-5652257-1707058?ie=UTF8&node=16427261&no=3435361&me=A36L942TSJ2AJA
======
pg
Several of the startups we've funded use S3, and they seem to like it.

~~~
matt
Yeah, S3 has been great for Jamglue -- we use it for both media storage and
streaming. You can't beat the price, it's been reliable enough, and we've
saved a lot of time by not having to worry about redundancy and scaling.

